

Qualifying Tests for Chinese Financial Workers - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/26/business/worldbusiness/26exam.html

======
curiousgeorge
This is just rent-seeking behavior by the state. China has all sorts of these
tests. The private market doesn't pay any attention to them.

